# General > Upcoming Events >  Gunshow, Swanson TODAY

## 40mm

Sorry for the late notice...

The Auckland branch Antique Arms Gunshow is on today, at the Swanson RSA.

I think it starts about 9.00 am but dont quote me on that.

First gun show in quite a while, enjoy.

----------


## 40mm

opens at 9.30am

----------


## muzza

Taranaki Gunshow is next weekend

----------


## northdude

We went some nice stuff there. Did a deal and bought a rifle went away to sort money and license out went back and the fukn cock sucking wanker tells me he sold it to someone else. Yep a bit pissed off

----------


## tiroahunta

> We went some nice stuff there. Did a deal and bought a rifle went away to sort money and license out went back and the fukn cock sucking wanker tells me he sold it to someone else. Yep a bit pissed off


Yeah...thatd rip ya...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

> We went some nice stuff there. Did a deal and bought a rifle went away to sort money and license out went back and the fukn cock sucking wanker tells me he sold it to someone else. Yep a bit pissed off


That would suck big time.

----------


## 40mm

> We went some nice stuff there. Did a deal and bought a rifle went away to sort money and license out went back and the fukn cock sucking wanker tells me he sold it to someone else. Yep a bit pissed off


That sucks. Who was it?

----------


## northdude

a wanker. The rifle was a tidy tx1200 i think they are

----------


## 40mm

Did you drive all the way home and back, to be told its sold?

----------


## northdude

No I needed to go down the rd to get the cash and just asked the cop there what the story was with an expired fal. I couldn't get it myself but mrs who was with me had valid fal and could get it.

----------


## 40mm

Pretty stink.

----------


## northdude

Yea oh well hopefully it was a blessing in disguise

----------

